# My take of Meatbro



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks to Metro for the template

1/8" aluminum core

1/4" multiplex

Brazilian Cherry scales........Fitted with 1632 bands,sends 3/8 and 7/16 steel down range very nicely!

Thanks for looking, and thanks again Eric for the template!

RS


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great job


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic job on that, Jim. I like your choice of materials, too.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Nicely done.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Sweet! Very meaty indeed!


----------



## sidehacker (Nov 29, 2015)

Nicely done. I like it.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Solid edc shooter. Good to have in the pocket..


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice!!!!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Sweet! Very meaty indeed!


Thanks Eric! I made mine just a little bit bigger than the template to suit my hand!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Tag said:


> Great job





Dayhiker said:


> Fantastic job on that, Jim. I like your choice of materials, too.





Peter Recuas said:


> Beautiful!





JonM said:


> Nicely done.





Vly62 said:


> Nice work!





Metropolicity said:


> Sweet! Very meaty indeed!





sidehacker said:


> Nicely done. I like it.





derandy said:


> Solid edc shooter. Good to have in the pocket..





slingshotnew said:


> Very very nice!!!!!!


Thanks for the comments my friends, much appreciated! :wave:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Great work  looks very nice!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Great work  looks very nice!


Thanks CO that means a lot coming from you!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: Excelente Master , :wave:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: Excelente Master , :wave:


Thanks Alf! All the best to you!


----------

